# I'm stuck in ocean city



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Because appearantly CC gas tanks hang a little low


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: I'm stuck in ocean city (passat_98)*

oh noesssssssssssss hope you get out man!


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: I'm stuck in ocean city (dirtrida274)*

crap dude, that sucks! good luck with it


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: I'm stuck in ocean city (.FLY GLI.)*

that sucks! your car is incredible btw.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

oh ****.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

Duct tape?
Hopefully you get it figured out and can get home!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

piktchaaa?!


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

that sounds...so dangerous.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (wouldge)*

go see a parts store with the gas tank repair kits. and buy a couple


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sorry to hear Matt. I heard last night. we were are all searching for dealerships local.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

We are back on the road. Used patch kits and duct tape, still have about 20 hours to go


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Best of luck to you sir! Time for a skid plate!!!!!!


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

time for higher ride height!!!
good luck, hope ya make it home safe...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_We are back on the road. Used patch kits and duct tape, still have about 20 hours to go

No zip ties? I thought you were a true dubber.


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*FV-QR*

sorry to hear matt, car was incredibly low during the cruise to oc from va beach; glad to see your on the road, be safe


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

holy crap. sorry to hear about this matt, but glad you got it patched up.
good to finally meet you by the way.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Holy **** man...glad to hear you are back on the road. Be safe!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Are you trying to start the next cool trend for internet awesomness?
Cracked oil pans are SOOO 2009. 2010 will all about torn gas tanks.
Digital K and justrave are gonna need to crank their coilovers down to keep up with our awesomeness.







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

pulled this off the wife's camera...sorry its un-editted but this is how matt rolled from va beach to ocean city


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_We are back on the road. Used patch kits and duct tape, still have about 20 hours to go

glad you got it fixed up man, good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

that sucks dude, **** looked real good on the cruise up from wawa


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

be safe dude!


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*

Holy **** that is LOW for a ride height. How can he turn?


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (klg0143)*

Thats how its supposed to be done with airride.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Half a roll of duct tape later Im half way home. 12 more hours to go.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

were rootin' for ya.. get home safe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

I'm loving the smell coming through that duckt tape


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_I'm loving the smell coming through that duckt tape

Good luck guys! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (motocaddy)*

lolz, you're always setting new trends matt. I'm going to laff when all the kids start rolling up to fudd's with gas dribbling out behind them...


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

babhabhahaha are you getting high from fumes yet?


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

how was the mileage?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sin bar)*

I am glad we got it fixed up enuf for you to get home.


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Good job matt, you never cease to amaze me! hahaha


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

after 33 hrs I finally made it home with the car and duct tape intact. Big THANKS to Drew and the guys for helping out. Pics


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

glad to hear u made it home safe homie


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

thanks for bringing these cooler temps back to texas


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Glad you made it home Matt! Good talking and meeting you and the wife!!


----------



## SnubbedMK3 (Aug 28, 2004)

Its seems like us texas lads have that gas leak thing in common.
Drove a corrado from NJ to LA before we figured out the stench of gas was a hole in the gas tank and cabin from the PO ghetto sub install. You know who you are


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Good to hear you are back...
Your MPG probably sucked...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Converted2VW)*

here's a pic of the patch job


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Woot, like I said, I want to be referred to as mcgyver now.
LOL!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

wow


----------



## Yetta1.8 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re:*

gas tank skid plate


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Woot, like I said, I want to be referred to as mcgyver now.
LOL!

or one of santa's helpers. you packaged that shi up


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

Glad you got bad to TX. 
And just like it has been said before, I was glad to roll up with you from Va Beach to witness how low you drove it...It was great to meet you and Drew at the show as well.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (CALL6)*

It was cool meeting up with you to Ryan, car looked great in person.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet!


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I can't believe the duct tape held with gas on the other side of it...
Normally, it's a pretty good solvent.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AxeYrCat)*

the duct tape was just to hold the fiberglass and resin in place while it cured.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

and there multiple layers applied during the trip home


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Wow! That's SO much more impressive an on-the-road repair!!
Mad props!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (AxeYrCat)*

C.Plas in the air forums?


----------

